# GF's Prestige by pimp my bow



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

My GF wanted her bow reanodized this year for her birthday present. the last indoor tourney we were at there was 5 lizard green prestige's in the same rack as her lizard green prestige. heck, one lady had everything she had on her bow the same as my GF's except it was a righty. Strings are 8125 with clear serving made by Rockin' Rooster Bowstrings out of St. Joe, Mo.

guess we don't have to worry about it anymore eh?


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

:thumbs_up

Awesome birthday present!! I like the "satin" finish too.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

nice lookin bow. Mine is up there right now, think it got some color today too. PMB does a great job


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice! Pimp does a wonderful job.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I love my birthday present Honey Thank you very much. Now I will be able to find my bow in a bow rack compared to before.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

What a beautiful bow!! That's an awsome "dip" job. That's a "one of a kind":thumbs_up


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

She's looking good!! Some may call it a "dip", but we call that pink anodize!! Thanks for putting the pics up ya'all.

Rick


----------

